# Buckeye Big Buck Club/ Ohio Turkey and Deer Expo



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

I have been looking into getting my buck entered into the club this year but I have been unsuccessful at finding someone who is qualified to measure it. All the numbers listed on the BBBC website for the scorers near me are out of service or changed.

Someone suggested taking it down to the Ohio Deer and Turkey Expo in Columbus and having it measured there. 

Does anyone know how it works at the deer and turkey expo when it comes to getting a deer measured up? I really do not want to carry this big mount around an expo center. Is there a special drop off point for this or are you expected to carry it around with you?

Is there anyone from the BBBC at the expo to finish the paperwork with after having it measured?

Any info is appreciated guys. Thanks


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I used to score deer for the BBBC at that event. There is a separate entrance if you are bringing a deer in that is right next to the scoring booth. Once they score your deer all of the paperwork can be done right then and there. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

last year you had to go in the side door between the animal outdoor arena . then you go to your right and they will set you up with someone there to score the buck . and if you like you can go back there while they score it. which i would suggest you do as they will show you how to score it. then when there done you can leave the deer back there and the walk around and pick up the deer head on your way out. good luck on making it into the ohio big buck club.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

We took my youngest son's buck there last year to get scored & it was very convenient. However, the scorer advised us to just contact Buckeye Big Bucks to have them score it & it would be free ; way to go if you're not wanting to attend the expo.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for all the reponses, makes a bit more sense now.


----------

